
Ask HN: Have you landed a project via “Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer?” - wodow
How useful are the monthly &quot;Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?&quot; posts?<p>If you have posted as a freelancer, have you received offers of work? Or, as an employer, have you found a freelancer you liked?<p>The most recent, for August, is at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8120079
======
infincia
Yes, it's invaluable.

I run a consulting firm in Ohio ([http://infincia.com](http://infincia.com)).
We build and maintain new and existing iOS and Mac apps, and create highly
available server backends for them.

Everything from short term contract requests to full employment offers at well
funded startups in SV have hit my work email address, specifically mentioning
the freelancer thread in the initial conversation.

------
egor83
Yes, but not exactly via "F? SF?" thread. My situation was a bit unusual, so I
posted here on "Ask HN" separately, got in touch with a startup founder and
worked for him for 9 months - it went great.

During that time we also worked with another guy from HN for a few months -
and he got in touch via "F? SF?" thread directly.

So yes, it is possible to find work here on HN.

------
cookiecaper
It's not really fair for me to comment since I have only ever posted in one
such thread and I did get a few interesting conversations out of it, but there
is a lot of strong competition on HN. I wouldn't go in with high hopes.

------
tstegart
I have hired a freelancer for a small project from that thread, and it went
pretty awesome.

------
sergiotapia
yes

